# The Llama Lives!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

So very true.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

So funny I forgot to laugh.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 51715


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I just want to shave it and turn it into a coat


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

PorkChopSling said:


> I just want to shave it and turn it into a coat


If I had a drama llama coat I would get matching hat and walk around like Superfly!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Seeing this reminded me of this, especially at about 38 seconds in.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love that movie!
Talk about a drama llama 
Noooo touchy!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Save the drama fo yo mama!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

...that moment you realize we are all in the same boat. Priceless.


----------

